

Phishing attack POC: CSS/JS fake browser window - jackshepherd
http://jack-shepherd.co.uk/labs/fake_chrome_browser

======
jackshepherd
I made this since the concept had been kicking around in my head for ages.
Obviously I don't condone this sort of thing.

